# The Great Awakening



## JOwen (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, I recall some time ago coming across an article that looked at the Great Awakening from a critical position. In it, it was suggested that the Old Light vs. New Light debate, when looked at one generation after the revival, had the exact same amount of new communion members in each church. One side had them join in a condensed period of time (the revival), and the toher , over a whole generation. The point was that the Revival did nto produce more converts that the slow and steady pace of normal Christian discipleship.

All that to say this: Does anyone recall what essay this was in? It\'s driving me crazy!

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jun 17, 2005)

i'd love to see the reference as well. it is the topic of our Sunday School class this Sunday.
http://dakotacom.net/~rmwillia/hap3.html

i've seen numbers of Pastors on both the New Side and Old Side and number of churches but not members.


----------

